# Albuterol



## dmerrill (Apr 14, 2008)

Trying to get the April 08 HCPCS update straight in my head...  has the J7602 and J7603 been officially (per AMA) deleted, or is it just Medicare that won't recognize now???

Thanks!
Denae


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Apr 15, 2008)

In 2008 J7602 replaced both J7611 and J7612; J7603 replaced J7613 and J7614.  This is for ALL carriers as far as I know...


----------

